# where's the Judo



## Josh (Dec 26, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but where did all the Judo go in mma??


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

Maybe it's the lack of jackets?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2003)

Judo has a different game plan than most MAs. although it takes no longer to dump someone on their head and bounce back up again, people consider a fifty strike combination safer. It's just ignorance as far as I'm concerned but, it seems to be the general concensus.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

Judo is definitely under-rated for self-defense.


----------



## ace (Dec 26, 2003)

is the offspring of Ju jutsu.
While ther may not be a lot of spectacular throws(for MMA)
There are ton's Of Armlocks that are verry popular to in Judo.
That are often Used in MMA

Juji gatame (the cross armlock) has been used by
many fighters & the Keylock(Ude garami) is another.

My thouhts are this Judo Has it's Place.
The fact that in MMA U don't have to wear a Gi 
Takes the element of Judo out beause To perform Judo
U need ad least a Jacket.


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know that it ever went anywhere.  The only think about Judo is it has to be "tweaked" for MMA.  Just like you'd have to tweak boxing, kickboxing, Western wrestling, etc.  I think Yoshida has done just fine in MMA so far, that may bring back a few more Judo guys.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *is the offspring of Ju jutsu.
> While ther may not be a lot of spectacular throws(for MMA)
> There are ton's Of Armlocks that are verry popular to in Judo.
> ...



Well IMO if one thinks you need "Ad least a Jacket" to perform judo, you (Not YOU) have been given a limited education. Judo is much bigger then many people make it. As you eluded to Ace, Juji Gatame and Ude Garami are but two of the many "Judo" hold you'll see in MMA competition. Good points!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2003)

The judogi is an integral part of judo. Yes, there are techniques that don't require it or can be modified if it's not available, but judo is a form of jacket-wrestling, in my opinion.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The judogi is an integral part of judo. Yes, there are techniques that don't require it or can be modified if it's not available, but judo is a form of jacket-wrestling, in my opinion. *



In it's sport form, yes, I would agree with you.


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 29, 2003)

Did anyone here see Karo Parysyan (SP?) destroy his opponent with textbook judo in UFC about 2 months ago?  It was great.


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2004)

Yea. That Pride stuff is awesome. you see people like doing front flips on everyone. Who ya'll like in Pride?? 

I like Jeremy Horn, Royce Gracie, Enson Inoue, and them Takada dojo folks are nasty. That Sakuraba guy whooped 4 of the gracies. Good stuff.


----------



## ace (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Well IMO if one thinks you need "Ad least a Jacket" to perform judo, you (Not YOU) have been given a limited education. Judo is much bigger then many people make it. As you eluded to Ace, Juji Gatame and Ude Garami are but two of the many "Judo" hold you'll see in MMA competition. Good points! *




What i ment was for throws such as Tai otoshi, Harai goshi
Seoi nage.

Another Thing is positon in Judo (Osae Komi)
Are often used.

The Mount - Tate shiho
Cross Side - Yoke Shiho
side head lock- kesa gatme
North & South - Kami Shiho

 I
Have fought in MMA I know What works for me
& these are psitions That do
Im 1- 0 Win By Heel hook / Kneebar

My next Fight is Jan 24 th 2004 in ohio

Once again Judo is in the Same Family as Ju Jitsu.
& can work in MMA.

But to make it work U have to adapt To 
The Hybrid Style & Cross Train.

I have trained With Judoka, Wrestlers, Kickboxers
Submisson Fighters, Bando, Arnis, JKD & more.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jan 6, 2004)

In addition to the the techniques listed above, I would like to add the name of one very respectable fighter:

Yoshida.


----------

